# Customer Accessible Backups from within SolusVM?



## drmike (May 23, 2014)

Any providers around here have addon/module/functionality within Solus where a customer can self manage backups and deal with fetching files from prior backups?


----------



## MannDude (May 23, 2014)

Not that I am aware of, but something I'd be interested in too. I still do offsite backups for anything important, but having a dev VPS with onsite backups that I could quickly/easily restore would be nice as well.


----------



## serverian (May 23, 2014)

VPSDime does by integration with Idera in the client area.


----------



## MartinD (May 24, 2014)

I think Bacula integrates with Solus and provides the ability for customers to restore manually.


----------



## trewq (May 24, 2014)

MartinD said:


> I think Bacula integrates with Solus and provides the ability for customers to restore manually.


Thanks! I was going to post this earlier but completely blanked on the name.

EDIT: http://www.bacula4hosts.com/ for those lazy people.


----------



## drmike (May 24, 2014)

MartinD said:


> I think Bacula integrates with Solus and provides the ability for customers to restore manually.


Anyone used Bacula with Solus and can confirm this?


----------



## trewq (May 24, 2014)

drmike said:


> Anyone used Bacula with Solus and can confirm this?


Fliphost has it integrated with WHMCS. Good luck integrating anything into solus.


----------



## drmike (May 24, 2014)

trewq said:


> Fliphost has it integrated with WHMCS. Good luck integrating anything into solus.


That's why I asked  Solus is a close sourced, we don't offer it, limited API game...

So WHMCS it is


----------



## WSWD (May 28, 2014)

drmike said:


> That's why I asked  Solus is a close sourced, we don't offer it, limited API game...
> 
> So WHMCS it is


I believe this is correct.  After a very lengthy (and confusing) exchange some months ago with the Bacula folks, it needs to be integrated into WHMCS.


----------

